

Three Steps to Kickass Customer Service - the best investment a company can make - supaspoida
http://spreadsong.com/three_steps_to_kickass_customer_service_and_why_its_the_best_investment_your_company_can_make_
Another good tip is to actually respond to your customers, especially when they are trying to give you more money.<p>Currently waiting for Libyan Spider to respond to my third ticket trying to get access to my account so I can renew two domain names I have with them. Not pleased.
======
supaspoida
Another good tip is to actually respond to your customers, especially when
they are trying to give you more money.

Currently waiting for Libyan Spider to respond to my third ticket trying to
get access to my account so I can renew two domain names I have with them. Not
pleased.

------
arfrank
The best thing I've found that works is to put yourself out there. Making it
as easy as possible to contact your company and get in touch with an actual
person keeps any small problems from exploding into a huge one.

